# Dart Frog Tank Build diary *pic heavy*



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello. I think I am far along enough now that I should start this diary.

It is an Exo 45x60 tank and I hope to house a couple of dart frogs.

You will need:
empty tank and an idea of what you want to do.
silicone (I used normal white and aquarium safe black)
bag of grout 
pieces of wood
egg crate for false bottom
pump
cheap paintbrushes (I use and throw away)
zip tie cables
something to support false bottom (I used several old cricket tubs less the lid)
coco fibre substrate (bone dry)
gloves
weed control fabric or screen
plants and other decorations
sticky back plastic (shelf liner roll)



I started by applying a thin layer of silicone to the background. This will give the expanding foam something to adhere to. I dont waste money using black here as I will cover the tank sides and back at the end for a neat finish. 











Next I applied the expanding foam. I prefer to use Evo Stick with the gun as it gives you more control and does not expand as much.

I also pressed in some pieces of styrofoam to form some ledges.










I have left it for 24 hours to cure then I temporarily placed in the components to check if I needed any more foam. I dont at this stage. 










Mix grout with water and make it runny. Apply with cheap paintbrush (unless you are going to wash it) 










Work in circles to get it into all of the nooks and crannies. 










Allow to dry for 24 hours. Repeat this step three times, making the mix thicker each time. The last time you may find it easier to use a spreader or a trowel. 

I then used a glue gun to put the largest pieces of wood in place, then filled the back with more foam. It is not a good idea to foam in the wood initially if you are grouting...










Next I cut the egg crate to size and fixed empty cricket tubs to it with cable ties (no pic) All but one are upside down, this one will house the pump. Access area has been cut and the hole will be covered by slightly larger piece of egg crate (more on this later)










Next I added a smaller piece of wood I will be using for the water feature and foamed this into place. Allow to dry.










TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST You should be sure that your water feature works the way you want it to now. Make sure you can hide the cables, make sure the access will work, make sure you are happy with the flow of water, and the rate. This will save you heartache later...










Next I used the black aquarium safe silicone to cover the remaining patches of foam. Simply apply the silicone, spread and press in DRY coco fibre.



















This will be allowed to dry thoroughly. Then the excess will be dusted off. More to follow....


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

nice progress 

i will be setting up one of my 4ft for darts


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

good job but you do realise expanding foam sticks to glass without the need to put silicone, The only reason people do is to hide the foam using black silicone.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

looking awesome hun :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't get where the hose is going?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Stewie and Chlondro

I did not realise it stuck to glass, Frognic...I thought it came off of smooth surfaces? 

The pipe is heading for the little piece of wood in the middle, I will go into it later.:2thumb:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Gunna look brill, good luck. im gunna venture into darts next year.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Cant wait to see more progress on this ILT!!!! looking very promising so far :no1:


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

will be good to see that kitted out with plants


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay...

so here is a closer look at how I attached the tubs to the bottom of the egg crate using cable ties.










I then siliconed the sheet into place on all sides, leaving access to the pump. 










I also covered the larger piece of egg crate that was cut to cover the hole cut for access. This way it can easily be lifted off if I ever need to get to the pump, requiring minimal disturbance. 










The wire for the pump is also easily accessable, I simply hid it behind this piece of vine that has been glued into place, the green glue does not show up in the tank, just in the pics...










This is all you can see, and will be covered when the substrate is put in...










....next step is creating a vine from the tube that will pump the water up to the small waterfall area...should be another update in a day or so.


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> ....next step is creating a vine from the tube that will pump the water up to the small waterfall area...should be another update in a day or so.


interesting idea... do you plan on twisting and tubing and then silicone/eco earthing it to make a vine?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

clever stuff kiddo wait with anticipation


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*update*

Okay, so I have now created the 'vine' that is tubing to carry the water to the water feature...the end of which is sealed with silicone, the water will actually come out of several holes that were burned into the tube with a hot nail. (be careful)










I have used cheap stones from the garden centre to build up an area where the feature wood will sit on the bottom...plants have been set in place to test lighting (there is only one bulb in at the moment) 










This picture is a little fuzzy...but you can see where I am going with it. I still have to get a few more broms to mount on the wood, and obviously the soil has not been added...all in good time, but here is what it looks like at the moment.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

aha the last 2 pics have made it real clear where you are going now,am a bit slow on these things sometimes ,we both love the overhanging backgroung if that makes sense..great vision mate,really interested to see how the waterfall pans out fab idea.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. I am trying to create a real sense of depth without losing too much space. The shadows make a real differnce to the look of the tank, but i dont think the photos are really doing justice...It is getting there though and it just sucks that i may have to wait months for the moss to grow as that is the whole idea! LOL

Never mind...updates will keep coming...if anyone is still interested..:lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

great what you can do with a bit of thought and imagination. well impressed.
another focal point to..(wherever your keeping setup)


----------



## Gurd (Sep 13, 2010)

Very interesting and nice work :2thumb:
I am in the planning stage for my 1st dart frog viv background 
You mention using evo-stick with the expanding foam to stop it expanding so much can you explain how please
Have you, would you considder painting some or all of the background??


----------



## alan.mn (Apr 5, 2010)

VERY good.:no1: Is the grout already coloured, or do you add a pigment to it? Do you seal it, or is it ok as it is? looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

what an original idea!! very good looking forward to seeing it finished !


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> great what you can do with a bit of thought and imagination. well impressed.
> another focal point to..(wherever your keeping setup)


thanks...unfortunately at the moment it is tucked away in a corner but I am working on the hubby to move everything in the living room around (heater, tellie on the wall to another, couch, buying blinds and more units, ect) so I can fill a wall with tanks :whistling2:



Gurd said:


> Very interesting and nice work :2thumb:
> I am in the planning stage for my 1st dart frog viv background
> You mention using evo-stick with the expanding foam to stop it expanding so much can you explain how please
> Have you, would you considder painting some or all of the background??


Evo stick is actually the brand name of the expanding foam. I still have a way to go with this, and want to have many more plants and moss growing up the background, so painting wont be done on this one. 



alan.mn said:


> VERY good.:no1: Is the grout already coloured, or do you add a pigment to it? Do you seal it, or is it ok as it is? looking forward to the next installment.


thanks, yes, the grout is just normal brown tiling grout. I forgot to mention the vinegar wash...once the coats were finished and just before I tested the water the whole thing was scrubbed several times with vinegar and water...this draws out lime and then the water washes it away so it wont be a problem. Concrete sometimes has added lime for added strength, but grout does not contain added grout unless stated and so this method should remove all traces. When I did my FBT tank, with a pool, that was sealed with G4 pond sealant as the water would have been in constant contact. 



sambridge15 said:


> what an original idea!! very good looking forward to seeing it finished !


thanks, so do I...I am waiting on moss spores and need to get some more broms and things ordered now...so will probably take another week to get it to the stage where I have done what I can....then it is waiting for it to grow in:bash: I hate waiting.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks. I am trying to create a real sense of depth without losing too much space. The shadows make a real differnce to the look of the tank, but i dont think the photos are really doing justice...It is getting there though and it just sucks that i may have to wait months for the moss to grow as that is the whole idea! LOL
> 
> Never mind...updates will keep coming...if anyone is still interested..:lol2:


 yes please keep updating this one:mf_dribble:,i think the last couple of pics DO show the sense of depth(as well as a 2d image can) i hear ya about trying to get the depth into a viv and we have sort of tried the same thing but kind of working on a v shape front to back with a bit of a central clearing seems ages ago we built that and still not planted..driving me nuts. We both really like this one mariette really cool...S&S


----------



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks really really cool :whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> thanks...unfortunately at the moment it is tucked away in a corner but I am working on the hubby to move everything in the living room around (heater, tellie on the wall to another, couch, buying blinds and more units, ect) so I can fill a wall with tanks :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with moss spores ! im yet to hear of a person who gets a thing from them!! what darts you going for? im 5 weeks into the growing in bit  ah well 3 weeks to go :2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah please keep the updates coming on this. also know how you feel about waiting lol i cant stand it either. as i said before though so far it looks very impressive :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*update*

The plants arrived today and here it is, first picture is with flash on so you can see the plants properly. Moss spores have been spread on the bare earth and with any luck this will be a lovely green carpet. 

Second pic gives a real sense of depth with the shadows. 



















I will update once the moss has had a good chance to grow in.

I want to say a big thanks to soundtounite and richie b. for the plants...and to everyone who has answered my queries. I hope you like it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeaaaaah love it! Turned out really nice.


Dare you to drink the water at the bottom! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheers Morgan, no, i would not like to drink the water, though it is only cause it is running through the eco earth. Yuck!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking good, glad the plants arrived ok : victory:

all you need now is some dartfrogs, what are thinking of


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I am going to wait until i am ready to get them and choose from what is available at the time...plants are perfect. (hope I planted them properly)


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks really good nice job as always :notworthy:

Lol just noticed the blue plastic frog ive got one the same lol also seen stu has got a few of them too :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> Looks really good nice job as always :notworthy:
> 
> Lol just noticed the blue plastic frog ive got one the same lol also seen stu has got a few of them too :lol2:


I have those in my bathroom, which has a rainforest theme.
:lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

great result turnd out great


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I think I am going to wait until i am ready to get them and choose from what is available at the time...plants are perfect. (hope I planted them properly)


Glad your pleased :notworthy: 

as long as youve planted them off the floor theyll be fine none of them like there roots too wet really, but from what i can see it looks good, spray the moss 3 times a day and it might grow hopefully : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where do you get them?

Don't laugh.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where do you get them?
> 
> Don't laugh.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

who me?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got them in those party favour packs you get for kids' parties...I stole them before the party bags were made up...


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

so does this mean you are finally going to put some frogs in your vivs mr freeman :gasp: 

seriously though i thought it was real at first :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> *so does this mean you are finally going to put some frogs in your vivs mr freeman* :gasp:
> 
> seriously though i thought it was real at first :bash:


:lol2::lol2:

Mine came from one of those toy packs in Poundland or somewhere like that.


----------



## alan.mn (Apr 5, 2010)

Brilliant job.:no1: And as for the frog -- Genius, no food bills, no aillments, just a piece of rainforest in a tank.:2thumb:


----------

